

Four VC Firms Battle For Foursquare, Valuation Goes Stratospheric - fnazeeri
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/25/four-vc-firms-battle-for-foursquare-valuation-goes-stratospheric/

======
IsaacL
How big is Foursquare? I keep hearing about, almost always mentioned in the
same breath as Gowalla, and one of only two friends who use it told me it's
"massive in the states" (I'm UK based). To me it looks like a fad, but if Marc
Andreesen thinks its worth investing in, there must be something to it. Is
there?

~~~
wdewind
They are now around the 650,000 mark. I can't really imagine what is giving
them such a valuation besides the veteran status of the people involved. $70
million for < $1million users seems completely 1999 (Mint.com was valued in
the $3-4 million range when they had 1 million arguably far more monetizeable
users).

Plus with Facebook's own check in platform coming out soon my feeling is they
are about to be crushed. Am I missing something?

------
faramarz
Surely this will help Gowalla in their future fundraising effort too.

------
samd
Someone should just make an app that gives you deals and coupons to local
stores and take all the potential ad revenue away from these guys. Maybe Yelp
should solicit the small business owners to offer discounts to people who are
browsing Yelp listings on their phone.

------
blippo
Yah! and 30% of that value comes from TC that is making 3 articles a day about
foursquare, driving 30.000 users/visitors to them each day. ahahah

~~~
lenley
Foursquare, square, blippy, any other TC favorites?

~~~
sinzone
more than one year ago was twitter

~~~
lenley
twitter was a great pic, foursquare as well.

square and blippy I don't get.

